# ka24det



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

i was wondering how much hp a stock ka can handle. I was thinking about buying one rebuild it with stock internals and turbo it.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Same as a stock SR, around 400hp. But all the KA's ive seen were over 130,000 miles on it. So I wouldnt necessarily be the most confident in the bottom end of a KA w/ over 100,000 on it. The pistons and rods are the weak points on a KA.


----------



## KnightDrifter (Aug 8, 2004)

If correctly tuned the rod goes out at just over 500whp, the KEY WORD is CORRECTLY TUNE.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

well i plan on buying a used one replace crank pistons rod with new stock ones. and clean up the whole engine bigger cams and what not. I was also wondering how many turbo kits are out there all i know is there is a greddy one and a boost designs one do you know of any other. Thanx


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

theres a lot of sites theyve been posted before, just search for KAT in the 240 section, and youll get a plethura of information.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Turbo-kits.com
Phatka-t.com
tophatperformance
ka-t.org has good info too


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

Dude....dude....stock? Come on guys...y'all are give'n this poor guy the wrong impression...

Listen properly built...means forged internals...all around...at least ceramic coated.

stock engines with stock internals can't take more than 5-6 psi of boost for more than a few runs.

If you wanna do it go ahead...but you're gonna blow your head gasket first, or you're gonna throw a rod...those parts ARE NOT DESIGNED TO TAKE 500 hp! Now an sr20det...that's diff...it was turbo from the factory and has stronger internals (i.e. ceramic coating...etc).

The KA is not different than any other engine. Stock can't handle boost...there is no such thing as quick, easy, cheap, fast, SAFE, RELIABLE horse power.

You wanna do it? You want it to last more than 100 miles? Do it right.
You want to replace your engine? then just slap a turbo on that bitch and pump up the boost.

Yeah we've all heard of the guy who has a stock XXX and runs 10psi and has for XXXXXX miles no prob...but seriously...no...I mean...no...just...nnnoooo. 

Sure I know a guy right now with an integra that he's got 10psi on...but he's blown his head gasket...cracked his header...and he's billowing smoke out his tailpipe...not very respectible work my friend. 

Then there's another guy I know who's put 20 psi in his stock civic...threw a rod...he replaced the engine...then 10 psi...blew something else...now running 5-6 psi on another stock engine.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

If you do a stock rebuild, then 300hp is the limit, though as stated earlier, proper tuning has brought them to over 400hp. I was under the impression that KA internals were factory forged, but some one help me out here.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

hmmm...I know some toyota's have forged cranks...not sure about the ka now that I think about it. Hmmm...


----------



## MakotoS13 (Oct 31, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> If you do a stock rebuild, then 300hp is the limit, though as stated earlier, proper tuning has brought them to over 400hp. I was under the impression that KA internals were factory forged, but some one help me out here.


i'd have to say 300hp as max would have to be putting the bar pretty fuggin low for a new stock rebuilt motor. KA's deal with those powerlevels a hell of a lot better than the ricers wet dream (AKA SR).

screw an SR, keep what came in the car.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

on *average* boost levels, around 5-8 psi, the KA will make around 220-240 to the wheels with a good turbo. ex- mitsu 20g, garrett t28/t3 series. But then again who likes average, huh?

The SE 240's had forged internals. Thats what a former coworker at nissan told me anyways.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

MakotoS13 said:


> i'd have to say 300hp as max would have to be putting the bar pretty fuggin low for a new stock rebuilt motor. KA's deal with those powerlevels a hell of a lot better than the ricers wet dream (AKA SR).
> 
> screw an SR, keep what came in the car.


 All KA has forged internals as I recently found out. I was talking 300whp and that's usually what most people suggest for these engines. You could get it up to more with proper tuning, but I would still be worried about something breaking. It's really up to you, but I'm saying that I would start replacing stuff after 300whp.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

So how long would the motor last if it was right at 300hp. If i just replaced the pistons with forged ones would that make a big diffrence.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

awesome...forged internals...you mean crank or what specifically? 

So is it just the crank or other stuff too? I was seriously considering rebuilding, bottom up, a ka24de, making it all forged and what not so I'd have a reliable 500hp...but I opted out of that for diff. reasons...still a good idea though.

So with the ka, forged crank but cast pistons and rods, then by making those forged would strengthen the engine quit a bit allowing a little higher hp's a little safer also...correct?

then you can address the head and bolts and etc...


----------



## warman (Jul 19, 2004)

SonsofWisdom said:


> awesome...forged internals...you mean crank or what specifically?
> 
> So is it just the crank or other stuff too? I was seriously considering rebuilding, bottom up, a ka24de, making it all forged and what not so I'd have a reliable 500hp...but I opted out of that for diff. reasons...still a good idea though.
> 
> ...


I believe the engine should handle 300hp, but its like sprinting. I can run like 15 mph, mabe faster, but not for 5 hours. Your engine cant sprint for 5 hours. I hear that the weak points of the ka are the rings, and the rods. In my opinion (as im building a KA-T), the compression (9.5:1), is to high (for turbo you want lower). Aparently you can get a FAT head gasket and lowr the compression. But I feel like under any amount of boost that would be the first thing to go. As the rods and piston ring guids are weak, Id say for less than 450 hp, and for a trubo app, Id say just mess with new pistons and rod and pins, and screw with different heights to get a good comp ratio.

Apparently, you can replace ths exhaust cam with an intake cam for like 10 hp??!! is that true? It seems like BS to me...


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

*horsepower guessing games are for morons*

you guys sound like idiots speculating theoretical horsepower and limitations, half of you idiots probably don't even know how to hold a wrench, but you are willing to guess how much power these motors that you will never even build might make, bozos


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

bobstaxi said:


> you guys sound like idiots speculating theoretical horsepower and limitations, half of you idiots probably don't even know how to hold a wrench, but you are willing to guess how much power these motors that you will never even build might make, bozos


What was that all about? I know that some of these guys are making speculations off of others work and some are just throwing out ballpark figures... but was it necessary to start calling people names? Why not educated instead?


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> What was that all about? I know that some of these guys are making speculations off of others work and some are just throwing out ballpark figures... but was it necessary to start calling people names? Why not educated instead?


I left my account open at school, and someone in my class made the post....mybad


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

bobstaxi said:


> I left my account open at school, and someone in my class made the post....mybad


LOL hahaha :fluffy: :cheers: :fluffy:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

bobstaxi said:


> I left my account open at school, and someone in my class made the post....mybad



Probably a Honda owner...


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Probably a Honda owner...


VW :thumbdwn:


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Ok as far as forged internals go inside a KA. Crank and rods are forged from the factory. The pistons are cast. 

Yes the ring lands are weak, but that doesn't mean they can't reliably hold 300 rwhp. The rods are proven to hold to 550 rwhp...ala...phatka-t.com. He pushed 'em till they let go. Which only one of them warped a hair even at that level. There isn't many engines that can best the rods of the KA stock. Crank is plenty stout for anything anyone here needs to worry about.

Forged pistons is the only real thing that needs to be replaced to push 350-400. Personally I'd throw a headgasket and ARP headbolts in the mix, but it's not required.

I love the SR, but it is far from the only way to fly with these cars.

If you have good tuning(most important part) then it shouldn't be a problem running like 10 to even 14-15 psi on a stock block. Different turbo's change the equation as well though. 15psi on a sissy T25 is much different than 15psi on a T04S. So a blanket statement of this psi=this much power=blown motor is heinous. It doesn't work that way.


----------

